# FreeBSD Install



## mcm19524uTX (Nov 8, 2011)

I just installed FreeBSD 8.2 on a virtual hard drive using VirtualBox because I knew nothing about FreeBSD, the install went pretty smooth until I got to the master password. It just won't go in. Anyone out there have this problem? Can anyone help?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 8, 2011)

Does this help?


----------

